# Can't handle any more Phosphosoda- colonoscopy tomorrow morning. help!



## alyssmarie (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my dear lord,I've had pretty much one of the WORST days in recent years that I can REMEMBER. I put off my colonoscopy for a few months. I actually tried it the first time around, with the Go-Litely jug o' hell, and I could only stomach about 1/3 of the gallon. I've got a terrible, terrible fear of vomiting. I panic and my heart just races, I even shake. But it can work to my advantage- its been like 11 years since I've last thrown up, so I can tolerate a LOT with my stomach. (I'm 22) These damn preparations make me nauseated as hell. To curb it, I even stopped eating 2 days instead of 1 day prior. I STILL couldn't get the stuff down. It was awful. I was dry-heaving for hours. Fast forward a few months. My doc gave me the phosphosoda prep instead of the go-litely stuff... said it might work better. The advantage: you don't have to drink as much. I just visualized myself drinking sea water. Weird, I know, but somehow it worked. So I'm sitting there... 10, 20, 45 minutes pass. Wow, I begin to think, this isn't so bad! Nothing to be scared of- I feel fine! Just take this colonoscopy by the reins and show it who's - WHAM. And just in a matter of minutes, feeling good turned to ... feeling like suicide. lol. Again, I was dry-heaving. this was like the worst nausea I've ever had without vomiting. I really thought my 11 year streak was over. A few minutes, and I'm lying in bed with 3 blankets on top of me. I expected a lot more abdominal cramps- which I actually didn't get, thank GOD. What I underestimated was the CHILLS and the faint feeling. And the nausea. I was cold sweat for hours. My palms were shaking. I felt SOOOoo sick, it was unbearable. Now usually when I feel sick I try to get some fresh air, maybe drive around with the windows down to get my mind off it. Only this time, i couldn't GO anywhere. Had to be within feet of a toilet, they said. So it felt like there was a ball and chain. I couldn't take anything, of course, I just had to suffer through it. It was like the longest 5 hours of my life. I can't even describe it. I couldn't even relax, couldn't lay down, because seconds in I'd get a jolt in my stomach and my ass would remind me who's boss in this situation. After THAT subsided, it was SO much better. Despite the pure-water jetting out of my behind faster than a fire-hose, it wasn't as urgent as I thought it would be. I even went to the MALL and only had to find a bathroom once. Here's the problem: it's 9:00 at night and I have a colonoscopy in 12 hours. I'm not even "running clear" yet, and I've yet to take the second "round" of phosphosoda. I can't do it. No way in hell. What else can I take? I'm already over the midpoint of this thing, and once more, no way in HELL i'm EVER, *EVER* going to put myself through this body torture AGAIN. If I run out to a pharmacy and get milk of magnesia, will that help? Or Ducolax tablets? And also, how much of it do i take? I can't drink a lot of water- too much volume and I'll get nauseated. Any last-second help? Thank you SO much.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hmm well thats certainly put the fear of God into me for my colonoscopy in March....


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

This is a hard one. I have a terrible fear of vomiting as well and haven't done the deed for 37 years...so I know exactly how you are feeling right now.I'm not there with you, so I can't say for sure, but I think that maybe your fear of getting sick when drinking this stuff is actually making you feel this way. I had a battle with that when I was drinking the stuff, but I didn't find it that hard to do, probably because I have seen the result of bowel cancer and I felt that drinking the stuff was nothing compared to that. Did you mix the stuff with anything else?You said you're not running clear yet...do you have to take some other stuff in the morning? I know it's hard and it's scarey, but it is worth it. Wish I was there with you to hold your hand and help you through it. I'm thinking of you..that's all I can do from here. From one emet to another, you WILL get through this.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL, sorry... I just thought that sounded funny. about your ass letting you know who is boss.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Sazzle44, I sent you a PM...did you get it?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

yes thanks sooz! sorry ive been tied down with college stuff and havent replied yet!i apreciate what you weer saying in it though, thank you


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

So Alyssmarie, tell us how your colonoscopy went..Were you running clear by the time you had the procedure?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

LOL ... I just thought that sounded funny. about your ass letting you know who is boss. That is funny.Do hope all went well. When I had barium enemas they cleaned me out with ennams. Not fun, but I don't think I could drink all that STUFF.


----------



## pacwest (Dec 4, 2004)

I found that I could only have 1 1/2 glass fulls of that horid stuff. I also found that I wasn't running clear by the evening before the test. I didn't let this bother me too much. I don't think it was too much of a problem as they were able to carry out the necessary tests.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I am having a colonoscopy done in a few weeks and I have the attitude that it has to get done. I had it done before and know how awful the prep is but I have to do it because the PAY-OFF is that I get to keep getting the LOTRONEX drug from my doctor. Reading what you all have to say has given my the idea that maybe I should go on a liquid diet a few days before the prep so it will be easier to clean out my intestines. I have learned that I can mix the prep stuff with Sprite or 7-Up soda so it goes down easier. It is also important not to eat colored foods in red or black like tomato, black beans, beets, etc. because it can get stuck to the walls and look serious. The fluids have to be light and clear so the colon is visible.I had a friend who should know better....eat a meal before the colonoscopy. It couldn't get done that day so he never got it done. Wasn't that stupid? Why bother?


----------

